# Favorite Name??



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

<span style='font-family: System'><span style='font-size: 14pt'>Just curious on what your favorite female dog name is and why.

The reason I am asking is because my cousin just got a female GSD puppy and she has no idea what to name it!!

Her is some information on her personality- loves to play, high energy, natural swimmer, loves people, has high drives especially ball drive, loves playing frisbee and retrieving items, very willing to please (typical GSD!!!), very goofy and aloof. That is about all I know right now. I don't have any pictures yet but will be sure to post when she sends me some!!!

So please list your favorite female dog names or any name that you think may suite this girl!!

Thank You </span></span>


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I look for 'friendly names' because of breed bias...

My favorite female name was Lily.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Venus
Yara
Ranha (made it up from Piranha (the fish)

Those were the "short list" before I met Siren. After I met her, it was obvious that she was a "Siren" since she NEVER shuts up!

Though it turns out Venus would have fit her perfectly too. But "Venus" as in Venus Fly Trap!!! She is THE supreme fly catcher!

I also really like "Brava".

I am one that REALLY doesn't like "people names" for animals.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDVenus
> Yara
> Ranha (made it up from Piranha (the fish)
> 
> ...


off topic but just wanted to say that we named BAYa Baya because she never shut up either









On topic, my friend has a female dog named Kiah and i love that name!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Doubleminttwin
> 
> 
> off topic but just wanted to say that we named BAYa Baya because she never shut up either










That is a cool name too.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

O another name my sister picked out for a dog we didn't end up getting was Jazz or Jazzy, I think it might fit a high energy dog pretty well


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

That's funny. "Jazz" was my female Catahoulas name. And it FIT!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I named FDG foster pup #2 Seda because I liked the name. (It means Forest voices. For 6 months she screamed like a monkey in her crate. Then she learned to let herself out. I will be much more careful about name meanings from now on!!!!!)
My first shep was Katja. I thought it was a great german name!
My favorites since have been Gaia and Fenna.
Fen we named in support of the Red Sox, and Fenway park.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDThat's funny. "Jazz" was my female Catahoulas name. And it FIT!


haha this is funny, I like your taste!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Zelda because it is my female dog's name and it ROCKS! I get tons of compliments on it and it just fits a fun, high energy, and spunky girl










I also like Zoe because it means zest for life.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Suggestion for finding names - visit German Shepherd rescue sites, check out names of both dogs up for adoption and past adoptions, you'll find lots of names to choose from. Here's one to get you started:

http://www.germanshepherd911.org/forever-loved/2009-adoptions


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

How about Tejas... spanish for friendly


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

Zetta


----------



## Michelle88 (Jul 13, 2009)

I like..

Caiman(like the alligator) but i would spell it Kayman or Cayman. 

Vada- From the movie My Girl

Luna

Nina


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I like Zena..
Aura..
Delphi...
Faye..
Tigris...and
Gia (because that's my name )


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I emailed her all the names that have been suggested and it sounds like it is going to be Zetta!!! Thank you to all that suggested names. If any one else still wants to list their favorite female dog name, please feel free as it might come in handy in the future!!!


----------



## djmcmullan (Jan 28, 2008)

I had an energetic girl I named Zippy.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

My Corgi is named Dottie but I usually call her Dots for short.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I've always loved the name Bentley for a female and wanted to name Ava that but everyone said it sounds like a boy name. It's still one of my favorites!


----------



## rapnek74 (Mar 19, 2009)

My GSD is named Trauma... My better half and I both work in the medical field. The first thing he did when we picked him up was to scratch her neck.... so he was named Trauma. I guess we could have called him scratch. Trauma sounded better.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Such pretty and creative names! I think the name Jezebel is very cute.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My next male is going to be "Whiskeyjack" Whiskey for short, and when the time for a female comes up (I alternate) it'll be "Sonja" (pronounced "sewn-ya". Whiskeyjack is a main character in a series I'm reading and he's the end-all be-all hero type.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: brembo.... Whiskeyjack is a main character in a series I'm reading and he's the end-all be-all hero type.


The Malazan series? I've read the first four or five books, then had to wait for the library to get the others in.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Personality really plays a big part as well as coat color.
I have Hexe a solid black and someone else has a Halo who is solid white.
I used to have a Felicia. Normally I am not keen on "human" names. Then of course Hailey had to name her pup Molly after Underdog. lol


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I like the name Amber. When I first wanted a German Shepherd I had planned to name it Amber, but then my cousin had a kid and named _her_ Amber so I decided not to use it.


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

The next female GSD I get will be Fortula, Tula for short. It means gift from God, from the movie "My Big Fat Greek Wedding". The next female hound I get will be Anachsunamun, Moon for short, from the "Mummy" movies. 

Rowdy is one of my current GSDs. His name definately fits him. I am
still recovering from a broken ankle where he knocked me over two monthes ago.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I like Amber too, but my favorate is Shoshona (pronounced Show-shawn-na). I like it because its my Hewbrew name, its also the name of my little girl. For short, I call her Shoshi (Show-she). Shoshona's middle name is Rashawn. I like that one too. So her name is Shoshona Rashawn Von Gaard (beautiful)


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I like the name "Eowyn" or "Arwen" from Lord of Rings. We gave Stryder his name after Vigo Mortenson's character in the movie (truth is I thought he was good looking in the movie)


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

My next female is going to be either Raven, Ruffian or Rizzo.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: StryderPupI like the name "Eowyn" or "Arwen" from Lord of Rings. We gave Stryder his name after Vigo Mortenson's character in the movie (truth is I thought he was good looking in the movie)


I have friends who named all their cats for Lord of the Rings characters. They have Frodo, Stryder, Eowyn, Glorfindel and Legolas. They also had two foster cats who were also named from LOTR: Marigold and Pippin.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Does Frodo have unusally large feet?? LOL.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: StryderPupDoes Frodo have unusally large feet?? LOL.


LOL well, his feet are kinda large actually! He's a big male cat who wasn't neutered until he was a few years old so he is beefy. He's also a longhair so his feet look bigger due to the extra fur. 

Here's their Catster pages:

http://www.catster.com/cats/116270 
(if you scroll down to where it says "Meet My Family" on the right, it will take you to all their other cats.)


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't remember the other names I picked out for Isa (ee-zuh), but I had a whole lotta names and the name Isa fitted her personality. Means strong willed. 

Whenever I get another girl dog, after Isa goes, I'm gonna name her Vala. Can't seem to get that name out of my head.


----------

